# Need your help with scarf tying



## internetchick (Jun 5, 2009)

In all my excitement over my great sandals buy I forgot to add the 100% silk scarf I found for $1.99. I love the print and vibrant colors, but the thing is I don't wear scarves. I always wanted to, but for some reason they confuse me lol! I finally got one, but I don't know where to begin. Any YouTube videos or pictures you can suggest?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2009)

I found some websites for you:

How to Tie Scarf; How to Wear Scarf; Scarf Tying Guide Instructions Techniques

How to Tie a Silk Scarf (with video) - wikiHow

How to Tie a Silk Scarf Into a Simple Knot | eHow.com

How To Tie and Wear A Silk Scarf

They are actually super warm! I like to wear mine in winter, tied with the ends to one side, like an air hostess, LOL


----------



## internetchick (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are helpful, thanks!


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 5, 2009)

I was just wondering the same thing and I clicked on the first link Rosie posted and I came up with this:






I call it channeling my inner Little Edie. lol


----------



## Ozee (Jun 5, 2009)

how gorgeous is that scarf. another great bargain!

You will have to post an ootd wearing it.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was just wondering the same thing and I clicked on the first link Rosie posted and I came up with this:http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/phot...NpXuQ4AyBEo%3D

I call it channeling my inner Little Edie. lol

Was there supposed to be a picture?


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't even know there were different types of scarves? But I agree that your is a pretty one!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2009)

There are lol.

Usually i just wrap mine on my neck, like a boa snake





For square ones, i fold the scarf into two parts to make a triangle, then roll it, wrap it around my neck and tie it with a double knot. Easy and simple, and i always thought if you turn the knot on the side of your neck and wear the right jacket, it adds something for a more rock n rollish style.

And a reddish one is the perfect accessory with a sailor look


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2009)

What a lovely scarf, I never know how to wear them so I always just store them up.


----------

